# Getting a functional suspend/resume on AM2 Nettle2-GL8E board



## chessguy64 (May 31, 2022)

Has anyone been able to set up suspend/resume successfully on an AM2 socket Nettle2-GL8E motherboard? I tried the simulated s3 mode outlined in the handbook, and it didn't seem to give any errors. Not an expert on interpreting that output though. It will go into suspend in FreeBSD, but on resume it powers back up and power light on the monitor blinks and the display doesn't restore. I have verified this works in other OS. Post tune values here please if you got this working.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2022)

Graphics hardware information please. (We might have begun discussing this in one of your other topics.)

FreeBSD bugs: 

219953 – handbook should mention _loading_ video drivers to make suspend/resume work
261440 – vt newcons breaks suspend/resume for all graphics cards that do not use KMS drivers
…


----------



## chessguy64 (Jun 6, 2022)

I have a PNY Verto GeForce GT 430 2GB 2048 Pci-E card. Re: your links he was right about resume not working with vt. The display light on my monitor will just keep blinking and not restore. I've tried resuming with sc instead, (inside icewm) under a normal user account in the wheel group. ($ acpiconf -s 3). The display does come up, but does not restore to icewm, and stays in the text console. I can switch terminals with Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F2), (or Alt-F1, Alt-F2 ???)
but I can't type anything in or log into any console. It's like my keyboard is selectively locked. Should I be doing Alt-f9 here after resume to get back to my icewm session in x? I get a message saying that the connection to the x server is broken, and my system stays in text console until I hold down the power button to shut down / reboot. I've attached my screenshots here. These were taken on a phone, so the image files were too large to embed directly here. Maybe someone can figure out what's going on here and how to fix it? Thank you.

https://ibb.co/r2LChWQ
https://ibb.co/hKJMT04


----------

